# First Snow Fall MN!!!



## gopherhockey03 (Nov 9, 2011)

First Snow fall!!!


----------



## yagyujubei (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

How can something so beautiful be such a pain in the @$$?


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Nov 9, 2011)

no I love winter I actually prefer it Xmas, Hockey everything looks so clean it's the best time of the year!


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 9, 2011)

You got me there. I like winter, but only until January 2nd. Then I wish it would go away. There's nothing like a White Christmas! 



gopherhockey03 said:


> no I love winter I actually prefer it Xmas, Hockey everything looks so clean it's the best time of the year!


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Nov 9, 2011)

haha I guess your right Jan and Feb get pretty rough... when it stops snowing and it's below zero everyday I seem to forget about those day's =/


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 11, 2011)

...


----------



## CactusVinnie (Nov 11, 2011)

Hahaha! A Minnesotan calling THAT thing "snow"!! You are not that dry to call those poor flakes "snow" LOL! 
Minnesota and tortoises... hmm... the only advice I can give to you is to get a few Russians- they will make it even outdoors, with some winter protection. Not only in theory, it is a breeder that do that in your state.
Cheers!


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Nov 12, 2011)

So driving home today this wasn't snow then????


----------



## Weldd (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome. Wish I still lived in Rochester, MN.


----------



## CactusVinnie (Nov 12, 2011)

OK, Tanner... from that point on, I cannot say that I envy you too much... 2 seasons there: winter and road repair, huh ?


----------

